# Bottles for sale $ 6 case



## Scott B (Sep 10, 2009)

Found this in the Wine Business Classifieds



<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width="100%" align=center>
<T>
<TR>
<TD =txt_med width="28%">*Location:*</TD>
<TD =txt_med>Sonoma, CA USA</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD =txt_med>*Listing Date:*</TD>
<TD =txt_med>09/08/2009</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD colSpan=2 height=10>




</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD =txt_med colSpan=2>*Details*</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD colSpan=2 height=5>



</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD =txt_med>*Title:*</TD>
<TD =txt_med>bordeau bottles</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD =txt_med>*Quantity:*</TD>
<TD =txt_med>500 cases</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD =txt_med>*Price:*</TD>
<TD =txt_med>$6/case</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD colSpan=2></TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD =txt_med colSpan=2>*Comments:*</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD =txt_med align=left colSpan=2>New flat bottom 750ml green bottles in comercial cases. Call Doug @ 707-337-7584 to arrange pick up in Sonoma.</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD colSpan=2 height=10>



</TD></TR>
<TR height=25>
<TD =txt_med vAlign=top colSpan=2>*Contact Information:*</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD =txt_med colSpan=2>Name: Jack Gray
Company: NA
Email: 


Phone: 707-254-9494 </TD></TR></T></TABLE>


----------



## Tom (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks for the info. 
To bad I'm not near there.


----------



## Big Ike (Sep 10, 2009)

Last week I missed a 50 cases in my area, Phx, at $6/case by two days. Depressing.


----------



## xanxer82 (Oct 15, 2009)

I would love to find some good deals on bottles and glass carboys in Maryland.
The cheapest I've seen Green 750ml bottles is around $18 + for 12 pack cases


----------



## Tom (Oct 15, 2009)

Go trash picking behind bars and restuarents. Ask everyone you know to save bottles for you.


----------



## AlFulchino (Oct 15, 2009)

decent deal on those bottles...i just picked up 30 - 3 gallon carboys up for 75 dollars plus shipping along w some other items...the deals are out there in these tight times


----------



## Wade E (Oct 15, 2009)

Thats a lot of 3 gallon carboys, especially for $75!


----------



## Waldo (Oct 15, 2009)

Dang Al..you gonna put some of them on e-Bay? If you do, let me know.


----------



## AlFulchino (Oct 15, 2009)

gonna have a special use for them...they will find a good use i am sure

also picked up some 50 lb bags of american oak chips for ten dollars per

and actually IF i ever do seel anything..i will post it here first and if the shipping makes sense i would rather sell to you folks


----------



## xanxer82 (Oct 17, 2009)

just found a supplier for bottles. I emailed the owner of a local wine bar and she agreed to let me recycle her bottles for her


----------



## AlFulchino (Oct 17, 2009)

jackpot


----------



## xanxer82 (Oct 17, 2009)

Al Fulchino said:


> jackpot


yeah for sure. 
I'm hoping to get another carboy and fermenter to get more than one batch going at once. Since I now have a seemingly steady supply of bottles. 
It's time to expand my collection


----------



## xanxer82 (Oct 17, 2009)

Just picked up 18 empties, the owner of the wine bar promised more on friday nights.
They were very kind and even helped carry them to the car.
I think when it's ready I'll bring them a bottle in gratitude.


----------



## Dean (Oct 17, 2009)

I get them for about $3 CDN per case from a local merchant that makes wine jellies. The wineries can't take the bottles back, so each year they save them up for me, and I make the trek in with my trailer and pick up the whole load! Because they buy wine in bulk from the local wineries, the bottles do not have labels and they rinse them after emptying! I still have about 60 cases of empties from the last run.


----------



## xanxer82 (Oct 17, 2009)

Dean said:


> I get them for about $3 CDN per case from a local merchant that makes wine jellies. The wineries can't take the bottles back, so each year they save them up for me, and I make the trek in with my trailer and pick up the whole load! Because they buy wine in bulk from the local wineries, the bottles do not have labels and they rinse them after emptying! I still have about 60 cases of empties from the last run.


Wow that's awesome. Do you get to fill most of them? 
I can't wait until I can get a few carboys going and my collection growing. It's really exciting!
My fiance is excited too. She's eager to help me get our first kit started on monday.


----------

